# Dwarf Lion



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I cant get this dwarf lion to eat anything. I have tried numerous things. I guess he must want live food. When I try to feed you can tell he is interested that its feeding time and gets active but then when he sees what it is whats no part of it. Is there any saltwater feeders? I am not trying to go the gold fish route. Keeping them dirty things out of the tank. much appreciated in advanced.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Have your tried Ghost shrimp.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You can use goldfish... they wont survive more than about 60 seconds, but as far as i know any FW diseases (ick, etc) arent transmittable to SW. I would recommend trying small meaty chunks of frozen food, the "Saltwater variety pack" frozen food comes with a clam/squid cube that my lions loved. And they also loved the red Lifeline brand food. It could take some time, but i would just get him used to feeding from one place in the tank, and trick him after a few feedings of live food by dropping a cube in when he is waiting, odds are he wont look at it and just strike the second it hits the water


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I feed my dwarf lion live feeder guppies. Dwarf lion is nocturnal so feed after dark with night light on to observe. Make sure the dwarf lion is out and drop the guppy in front of him and he'll go after it.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

earth warms man work everytime


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks every1. He just had to get used to his new home. He is a pig and eats anything. lol...


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Curley said:


> thanks every1. He just had to get used to his new home. He is a pig and eats anything. lol...


good job on takeing care of him dwarf lions i heard are hard to care for


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

getin dachopuh said:


> thanks every1. He just had to get used to his new home. He is a pig and eats anything. lol...


good job on takeing care of him dwarf lions i heard are hard to care for
[/quote]

not really. depends on which type, really. it's said that fumanchus are possibly the hardest to get on frozen or prepared foods. but fuzzies dwarves you should have little problem getting acclimated.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh dwarf lions and the fuzzies are generally hardy fish and do well in captivity. 
its the fu manchu lions that are the hardest to keep. sensitive to water quality and reallypicky eaters.

but well done none the less. its always fun to watch lionfish eat


----------

